# Railroad movies you own:



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_HELLO,_

My list of Railroad films includes: 


THE TRAIN, with Burt Lancaster

EMPEROR OF THE NORTH, with Lee Marvin and Earnest Borgnine (Since I'm classified as a "hobo", I can identify with the film!)

RUNAWAY TRAIN, with John Voight

UNSTOPPABLE, with Denzel Washington

THUNDER ON THE RAILS, Documentary, early steam in the US

That's all...

_WATER STOP_


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Throw mama from the train


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY JACK,

We have that too...my wife bought it, but I never watched it, thinking "Throw mama From The Train", was just a figure of speech.

I guess I'll watch it now!

Water Stop


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Silver streak was pretty good with Richard prior


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

"The General" (1926), starring Buster Keaton, was a great example of an early train movie......don't have it, but I thought I'd throw that out there.....


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a movie called Danger Lights with Jean Arthur, I think. Not a great plot but a Lot of engine, roundhouse activity. Very old. Got a re-mastered DVD on Amazon. Great movie because it's all on location rail stuff. Try it

http://www.amazon.com/Danger-Lights...&qid=1429726256&sr=1-1&keywords=DAnger+Lights


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_HEY ELDERLY TRANSIENT,_ (old hobo)

"The General" is a must-have!

1926 movies were still silent. 1927 brought in sound, as Al Jolson announced in the film "The Jazz Singer",
when he said to the theater audience:* "You ain't heard nothin' yet!"*

_WATER STOP_


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Not much stuff Danny DeVito is in that I don't end up LMAO. 
His character Louie in Taxi was classic and a character and a half IMHO!



Water Stop said:


> HEY JACK,
> 
> We have that too...my wife bought it, but I never watched it, thinking "Throw mama From The Train", was just a figure of speech.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> 1926 movies were still silent. 1927 brought in sound, as Al Jolson announced in the film "The Jazz Singer",
> when he said to the theater audience:* "You ain't heard nothin' yet!"*_WATER STOP_


.....and you call *ME* elderly.....:laugh:


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a DVD on Canadian National Northern 6218 and one of the Canadian Southern Railway


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

Silver Streak with a thinly disguised CP Rail passenger train 
Which I wanna do in HO scale hehe
Do need to find the original SS movie that used a Burlington Zephyr loco
That one I think Con-Cor did in HO


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_HEY OLD HOBO,_ (elderly migrant)

Yes, I *CALL* you Elderly but I'll bet at 79 I'm older than you!

_WATER STOP _


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

79! You're 8 hours older than poop!

Yes, I am a youngster compared to that....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

"It Happened to Jane", starring Doris Day and Jack Lemmon. Filmed right here on the Valley Railroad.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

"Strangers on a Train"....? Although not a lot of train images, the key part of the plot takes place on a train....

"Planes, Trains & Automobiles"......?


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Speaking of Train movies, my favorite is "Emperor of the North", and I watched it again today!

It's a deadly battle of wits and murderous aggression between Lee Marvin (King of the Hobos) and Ernest Borgnine (the sadistic conductor of short-line freight #19), who would rather kill a hobo than let him cop a free ride. (The train is pulled by a Light Mikado.)

There are plenty of steam operational scenes, making the film educational as well as dramatic and deadly!

Getting a free ride on "the 19" could mean risking your life to "Shack", the conductor!

WATER STOP _(Incidentally, the first scene of the movie *IS* a water stop!)_


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

At this time all I have is a 5 volume documentary set of "Great Railroads". I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

_*Canadian Pacific*_


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh I forgot about the movie North By Northwest 
It do have a few train scenes in it 

Petticoat Junction TV show 
Which Tyco made a set for


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

MR. MICROBUSS,

Yes, I have "North by Northwest" too; it's a Hitchcock masterpiece, but it isn't a train movie.

WATER STOP


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_HEY OLD HOBO,_

I have "Trains, Planes, and Automobiles" too. The train footage is so brief, that I don't even know why the writers and producers included "Trains" in the title!

_WATER STOP_


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_
HEY OUTLAW BILL,_

You're doin' fine!

Railroad documentaries are good start...at least they're *ALL ABOUT *trains!

_WATER STOP_ (A fellow Hobo)


----------

